# $500 Cash Prize - Kayaking T shirt Design Contest



## TerraVida (Jan 3, 2011)

Greetings Mountainbuzzers,

I am excited to announce the launch of a new outdoor apparel company, TerraVida! Our goal is to bring lifestyle-oriented t-shirts to the outdoors industry using sustainable production and a philanthropy program to contribute to environmental non-profits. Please visit our website:
http://www.terravidathreads.com

We are currently holding a kayaking t-shirt design contest. All of the designs will be posted on our website, voted on by the community, and the winner will receive $500 cash and get their design printed! Go here for more info:
Submit Design « TerraVida | Outdoor apparel, t-shirts, contests | Live Outside.

If you 'like' our facebook page, you may win a free t-shirt!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/TerraVida/143064089081786#!/pages/TerraVida/143064089081786

All the best, 

Nathan Silsbee


----------

